# Best/cheapest alternative to Canon EF 14mm f/2.8 II USM



## JackAce (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to get one of those but can not find a second hand one here in Thailand, and don't want to spend about 2,5K for one, so I'm looking for the best alternative. 
Sharpness is my biggest concern, not AF speed.. 

Joe Nielsen.


----------



## Juga (Nov 20, 2013)

I have seen nice images from a 6D with a Samyang 14mm f/2.8. It is a complete manual lens however but for $350 it is on my list to try out. If you don't mind manual focus and aperture settings then it might be worth looking at.

Full-size sample photos from Samyang 14mm F/2.8

Samyang 14mm Ultra Wide-Angle f/2.8 IF ED UMC Lens SY14M-C B&H


----------



## JackAce (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks very sharp, I'm getting one of those next time I'm in Bangkok thanks for the links!

Joe


----------



## Juga (Nov 20, 2013)

JackAce said:


> That looks very sharp,* I'm getting one of those next time I'm in Bangkok* thanks for the links!
> 
> Joe



That's what she said&#8230;sorry couldn't resist. You're welcome though.


----------

